# ///Alpine INE-W957HD



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

This in my head unit. Making room for the CDA-7990. Come with the PAC-TR7 wired into the harness. Priced to sell at the the make offer selection. 

ALPINE INE-W957HD 2 DIN IN-DASH GPS W/ BLUETOOTH 7" LCD PANDORA INE W957HD


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

good deal! great headunit to boot!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Erin. I am having second thoughts already about selling it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I got mine when it came out last summer and haven't once thought about changing it. and that's saying a lot since I typically went through 3-4 headunits per year. lol.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

I ended the listing on EBAY. I cannot bring myself to sell it. I have decided to keep it.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Back to the top !! Selling at best offer. 

///// ALPINE INE-W957HD INEW957HD INDASH GPS 7" LCD, HD PANDORA, BT & More


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Greg, I figured u would hold on to this baby, can't believe u decided to sell it again. Good Luck with the sell buddy, its a sweet unit!!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Bump!!!


----------

